# Spied: Facelifted Audi A4 allroad



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The latest Audi test mule spy photographers have zeroed in is the upcoming facelift application to the A4 allroad. Consistent with other updates we've seen on previous B8 product improvement mules, namely the RS 4 Avant, these shots show allroad specific details including a wheel design we've not yet seen before.

Inside information we've heard in the past on the B8 facelift is that it looks a lot like the A6... a very good thing as the A6 is quite a handsome car. These photos of the A4 Avant based allroad definitely seem to confirm that.










It's worth noting for those who may not already be aware, North Americans will get to sample the A4 allroad. Our intel suggests that the A4 Avant model will be replaced by an A4 allroad only lineup when the facelift is applied to North American models.

Check out more photos from this spy set after the jump.

* PHOTO GALLERY: AUDI A4 ALLROAD SPIED *


----------

